# Exposed VP Shunt



## JOgielo (Jan 25, 2011)

Inpatient has an exposed VP(Ventriculoperitoneal) Shunt.  I am looking for a icd-9 for this.  Would you code 996.59-Mechanical Comp of spec prosthetic device, implant, or graft?I would appreciate your input.  Thanks!


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 26, 2011)

*996.2*




JOgielo said:


> Inpatient has an exposed VP(Ventriculoperitoneal) Shunt.  I am looking for a icd-9 for this.  Would you code 996.59-Mechanical Comp of spec prosthetic device, implant, or graft?I would appreciate your input.  Thanks!



I'd assign *996.2*;  *[exposed shunt tubing* is an "indication" for revision.]
{complication / mechanical / shunt/ ventricular (communivcating)-996.2}

Thanks


----------



## JOgielo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help with this one!


----------

